# Correct way to shorten a strut



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I have my r32 torn apart doing some preventative maintenance, and i really want to shorten my front struts. I already lay frame so that is not the problem. What Im trying to achieve is a stiffer ride at lower ride heights. I have MTs btw if this helps. I already know that you can order BYs with custom valving but Im working on short time constraints. Other things that Im looking for in the future is running a shorter strut with double bellow bags. Just looking for direction on how to correctly shorten the struts. Any input?


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

capt2.slow said:


> I have my r32 torn apart doing some preventative maintenance, and i really want to shorten my front struts. I already lay frame so that is not the problem. What Im trying to achieve is a stiffer ride at lower ride heights. I have MTs btw if this helps. I already know that you can order BYs with custom valving but Im working on short time constraints. Other things that Im looking for in the future is running a shorter strut with double bellow bags. Just looking for direction on how to correctly shorten the struts. Any input?



Fit short strut mount?


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Miguel Lopez Ma said:


> Fit short strut mount?


I already have a set. Im not looking to get lower just looking to stiffen up the ride.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

If you're looking to stiffen the ride, then they don't need to be shorter they need to be revalved. The ONLY correct way to revalve these struts is by sending them to an authorized rebuilder. Koni parts are not available to the general public, and Bilstein gas monotube shocks are not rebuildable without special expensive equipment. Bagyard made their own Bilstein re-gassing machine, but they're professionals. If they're the old Koni/Aerosport Mason-techs, then you can send them to Koni, Truechoice, or a few other authorized Koni rebuilders and expect to pay $100-200 per shock. Bilsteins can be sent directly to them, or to Performance Shock in CA, or a few other authorized rebuilders, for about the same money.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Or are you just looking to move the bag down a little bit? Do you have a pic of your setup? Mason Tech changed their design a few times.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Afazz said:


> If you're looking to stiffen the ride, then they don't need to be shorter they need to be revalved. The ONLY correct way to revalve these struts is by sending them to an authorized rebuilder. Koni parts are not available to the general public, and Bilstein gas monotube shocks are not rebuildable without special expensive equipment. Bagyard made their own Bilstein re-gassing machine, but they're professionals. If they're the old Koni/Aerosport Mason-techs, then you can send them to Koni, Truechoice, or a few other authorized Koni rebuilders and expect to pay $100-200 per shock. Bilsteins can be sent directly to them, or to Performance Shock in CA, or a few other authorized rebuilders, for about the same money.


I think the OP means the lower the strut sits, the more he'll have to air up, which makes for a stiffer, more firm ride.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

jimothy cricket said:


> I think the OP means the lower the strut sits, the more he'll have to air up, which makes for a stiffer, more firm ride.


 this


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Oh ok, so you just need to move the bag down on the strut. That's much easier! Do you have room between the bag and tire to come down? Do you have a pic of your Mason Tech struts?


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Afazz said:


> Oh ok, so you just need to move the bag down on the strut. That's much easier! Do you have room between the bag and tire to come down? Do you have a pic of your Mason Tech struts?


 Ya, I have room. I don't have a pic as the struts are not in the car right now. Im gonna take them to a machine shop tomm and see if they could move the bag down a bit.


----------

